# 
,        ?            ,    " "?   ?

----------


## ˸

? ,  ? ,    ?

----------


## seyuo_tigra

,    ,           .  " " -            ,     -   .          ,           .

----------

,           .      ,         ,       ,    .           .   , ,

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,        ?            ,    " "?   ?


 .    . -            -  -    .  -  -      , ..      -.  -       ....   -  ...

----------


## vviktor333

> **


  :Wow: 
  .

----------


## iv-klerk

> .    . -            -  -    .  -  -      , ..      -.  -       ....   -  ...


  ,      ?

----------


## Sher_

,     "  "     ,     .        .

----------


## -25

> ,     "  "     ,     .        .


+100500! ,  ,       ""  :Wow: 

             " ".  ,    (  )                (   ). ,     .     ,   ( )      ,    !     ,    ,        !
PS: ,           ?  :Wink:

----------


## Sher_

*-25*,   .       ,    .      .

----------

> ,     "  "     ,     .        .


 .      .

----------


## Winny Buh

...                 1    -   "     ,        "  .. ,             ,   ...

----------


## Sher_

*Winny Buh*,    -  ""...    ,    1,     (      )   .    ,   .

----------


## iv-klerk

> *Winny Buh*,    -  ""...    ,    1,     (      )   .    ,   .


  ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?


     ,

----------


## GameOff



----------


## .

*GameOff*,

----------

!        .   ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 "",   ,         ,   1  2000 .  .   ,       .

  -,    .

----------

> !        .   ,           .


   ,     ,      ...  :       ---,          .
,    -!   ""      ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> (      )   .    ,   .


       ,       !
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

!  .      .    .

----------

